# Sharjah Rugby Club



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Have heard about this club mentioned throughout intermittent threads and wondered if you could please give me some guidance....

My lovely son has now departed me (sob sob) for a position placed in Sharjah and as he's placed in a school with no other Brits/Europeans he's looking forward to a good pint out at the weekend but no-one to advise him where to go.

Could anyone who knows the Rugby Club give fairly comprehensive directions or would Sharjah taxi drivers know where to go if you just say Rugby Club?

Thanks in advance for your input


----------

